# Je to jeden pes.



## Encolpius

Milí rádcové, zaujal mě jeden idiom v mém novém překrásném slovníku, podle nějž synonymem výrazu "*je to stejné*" je také "Je to jeden pes". Chci se zeptat rodilých mluvčích, jestli znají tento idiom, nebo používají místo slova pes jiné slovo? Já se totiž obávám, podle výsledků hledání na internetu, že ten výraz je spíš znám na Slovači. Děkuju.


----------



## kelt

Nikdy jsem to neslyšel.

Napadá mne: "je to na jedno brdo" nebo "je to jedna sebranka."

BTW: Slovač – to máte odkud? ;-) Myslím, že to občas použije moje babička, ale to je asi tak jediný člověk, u kterého jsem se s tím setkal.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

Idiom, tedy ustálená vazba, -é slovní spojení to zřejmě není, zde zřejmě nebude. *Spíše se jedná jenom o názorný příklad u onoho lexému ve Vašem slovníku*. „Je to jeden pes.“ nám naznačuje, říká, že se jistě mýlíme, myslíme-li si, a to třeba z doslechů, z předložených rodinných fotografií, na základě své vlastní (neopodstatněné) hypotézy apod., že se jedná o psů, či čehokoliv více. *Ten pes je jenom a pouze jeden, je zcela totožný s tím mým, tedy je naprosto stejný, ano! *

Příklad:

*<>Prohlížení starých rodinných fotografií<>
*
Matka: No, a zde jsou naše staré fotografie z chaty, než jsme ji prodali. Podívej se… To mi bylo asi tak/přibližně deset let. Koukej, jsou zde pejsci. (=> Chce zaujmout svoji nejmenší dceru, volí tedy plurál, neboť fotek se psem je hodně…).

Dcera: Toho znám, mami, to je Žeryk, že jo? Děda mi o něm už taky povídal. A tenhle se jmenoval, mami, jak (=> Ukazuje prstem na jinou/druhou/následující fotografii se psem)? 

Matka: *Ale, vždyť to je jeden pes* (=> Je úplně stejný, identický, přesně ten její, ten jediný), jiného jsme ani nikdy neměli, ty jeden „malej“ popleto.

Dcera: Ale, ne, ten je jiný. Má bílou tlapku…

Matka: No, to byl náš Žeryk,… Pravou tlapku měl bílou, vím!

Post Scriptum: *"Slovač" (hov.)*, toto slovíčko používám běžně, rozhodně častěji než Slovensko...)) "Kam jedeš na *"dovču" (tj. hov. na dovolenou)"*? - Ale, my jedeme letos s dětmi na "Slovač". Za babičkou, hele... 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nikdy jsme to neslyšel.
Ale známé je: "Každý pes, jiná ves."
Takže "je to jeden pes" je vhodný opozit k tomuto.


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> ...ten výraz je spíš  znám na Slovači.





Bohemos said:


> Post Scriptum: *"Slovač" (hov.)*, toto slovíčko používám běžně, rozhodně častěji než Slovensko...)) "Kam jedeš na *"dovču" (tj. hov. na dovolenou)"*? - Ale, my jedeme letos s dětmi na "Slovač".





> »*Slovače*« jest ve všech případech těchto užito jako jména _krajiny_, domněle básnického, místo zeměpisného názvu »*Slovensko*«. Je to omyl, u nás již hodně rozšířený. Nutno si uvědomiti především, že »Slovač« *nikterak není název krajiny*, nýbrž hromadné jméno pro *slovenský* lid, který žije společně v severních Uhrách.


Zdroj: nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz


Encolpius said:


> ...zaujal mě jeden idiom v mém novém překrásném slovníku, podle nějž synonymem výrazu "*je to stejné*"  je také "Je to jeden pes".
> _*[...]*_ ...ten výraz je spíš  znám na Slovači.


Ten slovník bude asi překrásný pouze vzhledem a ne obsahem, protože ani tento muž z řad "Slovače" ho v životě neslyšel a nevěděl by co si má pod tím představit.


----------



## bibax

Už jsem to někde slyšel nebo četl, v kontextu je naprosto srozumitelné, že to znamená "je to jedna sorta".

Např.
"... co sa to deje, že má pomaly každá vôňa v poslednej dobe svoju ružovú verziu? všetko *je to jeden pes*, len to má iný flakon, uz mi to lezie fakt na nervy ..."

_(z česko-slovenské diskuse o nějakém parfému Ungaro Diva Rose)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
"podle nějž"_ - tvar *jej* je akusativ, má být "podle něhož"


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

byť není primárním tématem této diskuze "Slovač" (To: morior_invictus), tak uvedu jenom pro úplnost následující komentář:

Link:
http://www.lexiko.ujc.cas.cz/heslare/index.php (Databáze všech heslářů ÚJČ AV ČR) 
*=> Lexém "Slovač" => byl nalezen v následujících slovnících => "PSJČ" a "SSJČ" 
=>* *"SSJČ" - zast. kniž. a bás. 1. *_*Slovensko (citace)*
_
Byť je nutné ale uznati, ano, že nepochybně, doložitelně převládá názor, pojetí, který zde reprezentuje výše rozhořčený "morior_invictus"...

"Slovač" je ale také úzce svázán se Slováckem, viz ony slovníky, o kterém zase víme, že se jazykově (tj. Slovácko a jeho nářečí aj.) přibližuje nejvíce slovenštině. Jazykové rozdíly se zde pak prokazatelně minimalizují, od hranic dále pak dokonce stírají a plynule přecházejí v jeden jazyk. Zájemce je pak nutné odkázati rychle na Běliče a jeho dialektologii, ano. 

To: morior_invictus" - V onom pěkném slovníku, který byl uživatelem E. zakoupen, se nenachází lexém "Slovač", ano. Úvodní řeč zněla jasně - "Je to jeden pes/Je to stejné"...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## morior_invictus

Bohemos said:


> Byť je nutné ale uznati, ano, že nepochybně, doložitelně převládá názor, pojetí, který zde reprezentuje výše rozhořčený "morior_invictus"...


Ja nie som rozhorčený.  A určite ani nechcem aby ste moje príspevky tak vnímali (aby ste ich _vôbec_ vnímali negatívne). Kľudne som mohol opomenúť Vaše (a Encolpiove) nesprávne používanie daného podstatného mena, ale bol som toho názoru, že Vám svojím príspevkom môžem pomôcť. Ja som Vás iba opravil čo je správne alebo lepšie povedané, čo je účelnejšie pre dosiahnutie efektívnej komunikácie medzi ľuďmi bez zbytočných nejasností. Toto je prvýkrát čo som sa stretol vôbec s tým, že by niekto použil substantívum Slovač na označenie krajiny a nie ľudu a keďže mi to bolo veľmi zvláštne, tak som musel na to reagovať. Ono tie substantíva sa tvorili na základe určitých pravidiel a tie boli evidentne ignorované tými, ktorí si ich nesprávne vyložili a pripísali im svoj vlastný význam. Tak vzniklo nesprávne poňatie podstatného mena Slovač.
Ak sa pozrieme na iné feminimá reprezentované odvodenými substantívami s príponou -ač / -ič, skloňovanými podľa vzoru "dlaň," je evidentné, že ide o hromadné pomenovania určitej skupiny, ktorá vykazuje vnútornú podobnosť v určitom znaku, napr.:
sedľač (hromadný názov označujúci všetkých sedliakov - sedliaci), žobrač (žobráci), junač (junáci), Slovač (Slováci), sprostač (hlupáci), bedač (biedny ľud), ledač (zberba, ľudská háveď), zbojnič (zbojníci), atď.
To jest, Váš príklad by som skôr chápal nasledovne (ak by som nevidel Váš príspevok, v ktorom dávate najavo, že Slovačou označujete krajinu :
Ale, my jedeme letos s dětmi na "Slovač". ---> Chystáme se s dětmi letos na cestu s úmyslem dosáhnout určitý cíl - slovenský lid.  (lovit ho? uvěznit ho? chytit ho? )
Použitie je úplne rovnaké ako pri: ideme na hríby, medvede, ryby, Slovač, atď. 


Bohemos said:


> To: morior_invictus" - V onom pěkném slovníku, který byl uživatelem E.  zakoupen, se nenachází lexém "Slovač", ano. Úvodní řeč zněla jasně - "Je  to jeden pes/Je to stejné"...


Ja som reagoval iba na "je to jeden pes," pričom som si dovolil pri tom poukázať na korektné použitie slova "Slovač." Z kontextu, ktorý poskytol bibax je naozaj zrejmé, čo sa použitím "je to jeden pes" myslelo, ale to by bolo zrejmé aj keby autor použil "je to jedna riť / mačka, atď. Čiže to nerobí dané slovné spojenie vhodným pre použitie v iných (aj "chudobnejších") kontextoch. Súhlasím tiež s Keltom, že "Slovač" a vôbec akékoľvek substantívum z vyššie zmienených patrí do veľmi dávneho obdobia a v súčasnosti ak sa niekto rozhodne ho použiť, tak ho použije iba v rámci humoru.


----------



## vianie

Na rozdiel od moriora inviktusa som Čechov už viackrát videl i počul hovoriť o Slovensku ako o Slovači. Mohol by som tiež dačo napísať k tejto "problematike", stále sa však nachádzame vo vlákne s iným názvom. Dovoľujem si ale spomenúť zaujímavú podobnosť s ukrajinským Слова́ччина.




Encolpius said:


> Já se totiž obávám, podle výsledků hledání na internetu, že ten výraz je spíš znám na Slovači.


Hele, já ten výraz teda neznám...


----------



## Encolpius

morior_invictus said:


> ...Ten slovník bude asi překrásný pouze vzhledem a ne obsahem, protože...





.......

Tak aspoň jsem doufal, že se v češtině používá idiom: Je to všechno jeden čert. 
Škoda, že tu nemáme někoho třeba z Ostravska. Může to být regionální výraz, proto uveden ve slovníku. Poláci totiž ten výraz dobře znají.


----------



## kuba kuba

Encolpius said:


> .......
> 
> Tak aspoň jsem doufal, že se v češtině používá idiom: Je to všechno jeden čert.
> Škoda, že tu nemáme někoho třeba z Ostravska. Může to být regionální výraz, proto uveden ve slovníku. Poláci totiž ten výraz dobře znají.



Ja nesu nijaky stary cyp, no trochu z teho našeho jazyka umim a možu ti řect. 

Je to všechno jeden čert. - neznám a nechápu
Je to jeden pes. - neznám a nechápu
"... co sa to deje, že má pomaly každá vôňa v poslednej dobe svoju ružovú verziu? všetko *je to jeden pes*, len to má iný flakon, uz mi to lezie fakt na nervy ..."
Hmm, tady bych se v konverzaci raději ujistil, že mluvčí myslí co myslí (co jsem se značnou námahou po třetím přečtení pochopil z kontextu).

A nevím, co je to Slovač, ale jestli Slovensko, tak jsem se zeptal jednoho kamaráda z východního Slovenska, a prý že *je to jeden pes *ve smyslu *je to stejné *taky nezná a nikdy neslyšel.
Rovněž jsem se ptal jednoho kamaráda z Ostravy a také nezná.

Já bych řekl, třeba v kontextu té věty:
co sa to deje, že má pomaly každá vôňa v poslednej dobe svoju ružovú verziu? všetko *je to na jedno brdo*, len to má iný flakon, uz mi to lezie fakt na nervy ...
co sa to deje, že má pomaly každá vôňa v poslednej dobe svoju ružovú verziu? všetko *je to to same*, len to má iný flakon, uz mi to lezie fakt na nervy ...
co sa to deje, že má pomaly každá vôňa v poslednej dobe svoju ružovú verziu? všetko *je to o tym samym*, len to má iný flakon, uz mi to lezie fakt na nervy ... (když už tedy nářečně ) a pozn. nevím ani co je flakón :-D


----------



## francisgranada

Ja idiom "je to jeden pes" poznám len z maďarčiny (v slovenčine som ho počul iba z úst Maďarov, ako doslovný preklad maď. verzie). 

Pokiaľ sa týka Slovače, to slovo aj podľa mňa označuje ľudí a nie krajinu. Ovšem z pohľadu Česka, hovorové označenie slovenskej časti bývalého Československa ako Slovač mi nepripadá nelogické. Slová označujúce ľudí sa používajú aj u nás pre označenie istej časti krajiny. Napríklad "na Maďaroch" alebo "na Rusnákoch" znamená v tej časti Slovenska, kde prevažne žijú Maďari resp. Rusíni.


----------



## bibax

Oba "idiomy" lze občas (velmi zřídka) slyšet, můžete je najít i na webu. S pochopením významu nemám vůbec žádný problém.

 "Kupte v Baumaxu jakoukoliv i levnou, *je to všechno jeden čert*." _(o výběru horkovzdušné pistole)_
"Jak říkala moje babička,* je to všechno jeden čert.*"

_"_*Všetko je to jeden pes*, kvalita +- rovnaká, ..."

Povšiml jsem si, že varianta se psem se vyskytuje především ve slovenských textech.


----------



## Encolpius

Výraz zná každý Maďar, proto jsem byl nadmíru překvapen, když Slovník české frazeologie a idiomatiky uváděl ten výraz. Osobně jsem se k tomu také stavěl skepticky, ale byl jsem zvědavý na názory rodilých mluvčích. Teď mě zase překvapili polští přátelé, ale to už je jiná kapitola (a topic)....


----------



## ilocas2

je to na jedno kopyto


----------



## Encolpius

ilocas2 said:


> je to na jedno kopyto



To se mi líbí, a je tam aspoň narážka na nějaké zvíře...


----------



## bibax

Spíš na ševce.  _(mindent egy kaptafára húzni)_


----------



## kuba kuba

Je to na jedno kopyto.
Spíš na ševce.

Já přemýšlím, jestli vůbec umím česky.. :-D


----------



## Bohemos

To: morior_invictus

Urovnáno (mezi námi) jest, ano, příteli můj (smím-li Tě tak bráti) )).  Leccos si mě o "Slovači" naučil,... )!

S pozdravem
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

A dovolte mi prosím ještě na závěr vypsat definici toho idiomu ze Slovníku české frazeologie a idiomatiky: 

Je to jeden pes = člověk zkušený rozmrzele vůči druhému o nabízených, prověřovaných alternativách v řešení špatné situace, naléhavé potřeby ap.; to je všechno stejně špatné a příliš to nevyřeší; nic z toho není moc dobré a zvlášť to nepomůže.


----------



## morior_invictus

Bohemos said:


> Urovnáno (mezi námi) jest, ano, příteli můj (smím-li Tě tak bráti) )).


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Milí rádcové, zaujal mě jeden idiom v mém novém překrásném slovníku, podle nějž synonymem výrazu "*je to stejné*" je také "Je to jeden pes". Chci se zeptat rodilých mluvčích, jestli znají tento idiom, nebo používají místo slova pes jiné slovo? Já se totiž obávám, podle výsledků hledání na internetu, že ten výraz je spíš znám na Slovači. Děkuju.


_*je to jeden pes* s_ice nepoužívám a v podstatě ani neznám (neumím si vybavit, že bych to čítával nebo slýchával), ale pochopil bych to i bez kontextu a přijde mi to české. Příliš bych se nedivil, kdybych to slyšel někoho v hospodě říct nebo si to přečetl v románě...

sám nejvíc používám "jedno za osmnáct, druhý za dvacet bez dvou" nebo "je to všechno na stejný brdo" nebo "je to všechno na nic"


----------

